# GTI 6spd into my 2.5 5spd??? whats needed



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

ok i have a chance to pick up a 6spd trans out of a gti for a good price but i wanted to know what all is need it for it bolt up to my 2.5 

i know axles are needed but what else. 

i tried to search but all there seems to be out there is the auto- 6spd swap which doesnt cover anything if your already a manual transmission. 

anyone else out there convert 5spd to 6spd in there 2.5....do i need to swap flywheel and clutch as well? do i need a different throw out bearing.... 

any info will help, ill keep searching


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

ThyGreyt did this swap on his auto Jetta. He knows more then anyone what is involved in doing the swap and what youll need. I know youre looking for info on a 5spd to 6spd swap but it should be done pretty much the same way. Only difference is you already have the pedals there inside your car. Im sure he will chime in on this thread and give you the info you need.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

did the research and compared parts 

to do this swap. 

6spd tranny 
6spd axles 
2.0 Flywheel 
2.0 Clutch 
2.0 throwout bearing 
2.0t clutch line (from slave to fitting on trans for throwout bearing) 
2.0t breather valve for clutch line 
2.0t trans bracket 
2.0t gearbox monunt (cant tell if its different but part number is) 

so far im kinda bummed out on it...didnt think i need this much stuff to add an extra gear to my.....may still get the trans since its such a good deal.....maybe when i need a clutch and flywheel ill hunt these parts down then.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

thedriver33 said:


> did the research and compared parts
> 
> to do this swap.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think its that much... but it all depends on the outcome. How much do you think this will cost? The only thing i dont like about my new golf is the 5spd


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

feel free to ask any questions, here are some threads with a LOT of info. 

*Tranny swap info:* 

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...ne!-Automatic-to-manual-swap-MKV-Rabbit-Jetta 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4171945-2.5l-Engine-and-6Speed-GTI-transmission/page2 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Tranny-swap...-from-auto-to-6spd.-(2.5L-jetta) 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5280889-tranny-swap-in-proceess


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a list of pretty much what you need: 



thedriver33 said:


> 6spd tranny
> 6spd axles
> 2.0 Flywheel -*get it from 4seasonsTuning.*
> 2.0 Clutch *get it new from DBC performance, the slave cyl is included*
> ...


 also, 


6spd tranny 
-buy used 

6spd axles 
-buy used 

2.0 Flywheel 
-FST 

2.0 Clutch 
-DBC Performance 

2.0 throwout bearing 
-comes with the new clutch 

2.0t clutch line (from slave to fitting on trans for throwout bearing) 
-re use 

2.0t breather valve for clutch line 
-re use 

2.0t trans bracket 
-whats this? if by this you mean the lines braket, then not needed, just reverse the cables. 

2.0t gearbox monunt (cant tell if its different but part number is) 
-get it used with the tranny or get a BSH mount.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I've done 5-Speed to 6-speed, which is a bit less intensive then thygreyt's swap. 

Like with anything for our 2.5's, you have to be willing to put in the money if you really want it. I got USP stainless steel clutch and brake lines as well as Verdict shift bracket and 42DD cable bushings when I did mine. 

Were I to do it again, I would get a short shifter, aftermarket clutch, and LSD all at the same time. And since the trans is coming out anyway, the BSH mounts too, why not? 

Sans the LSD, I have pretty much everything on that laundry list in my Rabbit and now it's pretty fun to drive. I'm thinking of getting a different clutch and an LSD soon since I just got a job. I have no problems with the FourSeasons billet single mass flywheel replacement other than the chatter (it's an unsprung setup after all), but the volume knob on the radio is good enough for me.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i should be doing and LSD soon... i'll make a thread in due time.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

still got the 6spd trans.....just sitting there.....not going to attemp to swap unitl i need a clutch....be worthless to do it before then.

trans was free but it needs some work to get it back to working condition....about $400 bucks in parts $200 in labor. so i my mind a $600 6spd isnt that bad of a deal.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it wasnt a bad deal, but there are WAY better deals.

for 1k i got my axles, starter, cables, shifter assembly and tranny.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

Are the gears in the 6 speed any shorter? What's the pro's to do the swap


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes the gears are shorter. The advantages are no more junk 5 speed dif and the 02m literally weighs double the 5 speed. The gears are much wider and can handle 700+ ftlb of torque! You also get two final drives instead of one so better economy w less compromise. The six speed gives you better selection of the power band too. Downshifting three gears is fun.

The 5 speed is great too. Both are better option than an upgraded torque converter. I doubt many will switch from 5 to 6 speed. Most will just be ditching automatics because the swap is expensive.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the whole trans is better.

gears are shorter, in comp with the auto, i get a LOT more power down. better diff, althou still not the best...

mpgs are better.
faster accel.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

well i got a plan, i get it fixed for $300....so ill have a total of $300 in it.

axles are $150.
starter is $75.

...think this is what im going to go....

anyone know if the 5spd mount is the same as the 6spd mount......well ill check my friends car today.


Anyone know if the shifter cables between a 5 spd and 6spd are the same or do i need to swap those as well?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thedriver33 said:


> well i got a plan, i get it fixed for $300....so ill have a total of $300 in it.
> 
> axles are $150.
> starter is $75.
> ...


the mounts arent the same. the 5spd uses a 2 bolt and a 6spd uses a 3 bolt.
cables are the same, you just have to "relocate" them.

again, read a lil on what i posted on this thread, on top. its a list of all the parts and mods in order to get the 6spd on and working.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the 6 speed has the best in gear acceleration hands down

however, the 5 speed is going to run a quarter faster in a lightly modded car if that is your goal. 200whp or so and i'd take the 5 speed over the 6. The six speed gets really annoying too running through all the gears. The long third gear of a 5 speed is a blessing in traffic and 2nd is actually usable in day to day situations too.

The six speed is the way to go through if I had to spend money on a new trans. Save up for a new dif too, get a torsen or w/e you want really. Save yourself a few hundred dollars in labor killing two birds w/one stone. Or rock the stock dif it works fine but once you get cams or turbo you'll wish you had a lsd.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys, LSD for a 6spd on sale.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5433520-FS-New-Wavetrak-LSD-Differential-02Q-6speed


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

update: got parts to fix 6spd.....making it work, clutch is on order.....best place to get a flywheel?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

what kind of flywheel are you looking for?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Fourseasons single mass is probably the cheapest, but it's also an unsprung clutch, ergo chatter.

Were I to choose again, I would have gone for a full aftermarket clutch replacement rather than the Fourseasons setup.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

unsure which flywheel i want...i got a brand new OEM GLI clutch setup here already....anything that will go good with that.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i want 6spd now


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

get one....im excited to see how this is goine to be once im done.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a friend of mine, he has an .:R32 mkv... his forums name is Germanbycar... he drove my car yesterday... he loved it!

he said that the 2.5 and the 6spd are an AWESOME combo!... TeamZleep said so too...

all i can say is that BY FAR! it is the absolute best mod i have done... and it has helped me save SO MUCH MONEY!

my avg on the automatic was 23 mpg, with 310 miles to the tank. my max was 28 MPG.
with the 6spd i get an avg of 25-26, 350 miles to the tank (avg) and my max so far has been 32 mpg, and 430 miles... 

and since the swap (may 1st) i have done 14k miles... so, all in all... THE BEST THING. period.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

sweet, im exicted to do this one.....plus since i drive like 95% highway all year its going to help me.

ill do a build page once i get all my parts together, need to doc. this so others can do it behind me.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thedriver33 said:


> sweet, im exicted to do this one.....plus since i drive like 95% highway all year its going to help me.
> 
> ill do a build page once i get all my parts together, need to doc. this so others can do it behind me.


lol, i already did so...  and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

this one will be 5spd to 6spd......that way those thinkin of doing it that are already 5spd can think about it.

parts are coming together, trans will be fixed by end of week

got my trans bracket.....still need mount.

clutch and TO bearing at here, still need to figure out what flywheel i need.

btw the lines from the clutch master to slave are different between 2.5 and 2.0t manual cars. but got those here as well.

Alxes are located just waiting for me to pull trigger, and starter is as well.

Count down to swap 4 weeks.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Remember to shave the top of the bellhousing. Since I knew I would have to swap the clutch line, I got a USP SS one.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Remember to shave the top of the bellhousing. Since I knew I would have to swap the clutch line, I got a USP SS one.


thats on my thread, and on the posted threads... lol, if he doesnt catch it, its his fault!


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

read your thread from top to bottom....already grinded down the top of the trans to clear the block plate.


----------

